
On the history of /usr/bin/true - kiyanwang
https://mobile.twitter.com/rob_pike/status/966896123548872705
======
eesmith
Third time that tweet's been linked to from here, with few comments. My
comments from 9 days ago, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16445795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16445795)
, points to sources which give more details.

